# Herald of Khorne and Tzeentch Conversion



## ChickenWorm (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi folks,

Here are my two conversions.

First, Khorne Herald. Mostly parts are all from the Bloodletters sprue. The severed head is from Empire flagellants.









Khorne herald body, icon and base glued.









Arms glued together









Shields made into shoulder pads









Cloak for the herald









Severed head









Frontal view









From the sides









Top down view


Herald of Tzeentch
I used a warrior of chaos body while the rest are from horrors sprue. The book is from Empire's flagellants.









Cut out from sprue









Glue and paint









Full view


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I love it! My herald of Khorne has flames on his cape!  The Skull really brings the model all together, though. It is a very cool and fluffy way to show the herald of khorne! The shoulder pads look a bit weird to me, though.

_"He has risen above his bloodletter acquaintances to herald status by the be-heading of many foes that stumble into his path! He has been rewarded generously by Khorne for his efforts!"_

The tzeentch conversion could be better, though. He just doesn't look tzeentchy enough in my opinion.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i love the herald of Khorne one  where did you get the cloak?

i dont like the Tzeentch one so much, it looks to armoured


----------



## ChickenWorm (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah... I'll have to work on something else for my second tzeentch herald.

The cloak is from the bloodletter's banner. Just needed to bend it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

great and effective conversions, well done have some rep.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

how did you bend the banner? i thought with a flame but that would melt it


----------



## ChickenWorm (Jul 8, 2009)

I used a hair-dryer. Use a piece of a paper to make a cone shaped nozzle, tie it to the front of the hair-dryer and the concentrated heat would be able to soften the plastic. Work on some sprues first for practise.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet conversions !


----------

